# Is it safe to use ram disk as virtual memory for windows 8?



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone tried?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Safe, yes, but not a good idea. A RAM disk was a useful thing back in the old days of DOS but those days are long gone. Modern operating systems have a sophisticated caching system that has most of the advantages of a RamDisk with fewer problems. On a modern OS a RamDisk is almost always a bad use of RAM. The OS can do better on it's own.


Putting the pagefile on a RamDisk is a particularly bad use of a RamDisk and RAM. I won't go into the details but this will not improve performance. It will in fact impair it. The only possible case where this might be beneficial (marginally) is on a 32 bit OS with more than 4 GB RAM. With a 64 bit OS I see no possible way this would be a good idea.

My long standing recommendation regarding pagefile configuration:

Unless you have a particular need and you understand what you are doing, leave the pagefile as system managed. Uninformed tinkering is far more likely to be harmful than beneficial.


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for the information!


----------

